# Niobe Foaling Thread IT'S A... FOALED DAY 320 6/9/14



## Tab (May 14, 2014)

Hi Forum! It has been quite awhile since I have been on here. I have been so busy and time is flying. I hardly know what day it is lately. I don't know if this is the right place to post, as I do not have a barn cam, but I would like your opinions. Niobe was bred on a very lousy heat at the end of June/beginning of July 2013. The stallion was more interested in herding her than breeding her and she didn't stand well. 2.5 weeks later she came in a terrific standing heat.The stallion was intensely interested and she stood well up until the very last day.

Her belly has looked ready for a few months now, but her udder is just starting to really fill up during the last few days. Tonight her udder felt somewhat tense but still looks wrinkly. However, her vulva was very swollen. I could attribute this to pressure or storms coming through.

Breeding history? She foaled Romeo at 327 days gestation (last breeding dates). Her mother always foaled after 330, or way past 330 (first foal was 349 days) but different mare and stallion. Romeo, Niobe's first foal is almost 33" at 4. I sometimes feel that if the mare is smaller, carrying a larger foal, they tend to foal earlier. As opposed to a large mare giving birth to a tiny foal. The mare carrying the tiny foal has a little more space to cook them longer.

What do you think? Do I start staring now, as she is past day 300 first breeding (as of Apr 28th)? Or do I wait to stare for second breeding dates. Day 300 2nd breeding begins May 20th.

Today would be 294 2nd breeding. If we are counting 1st breeding today would be day 316. What do you think?

I know what I think. She's going to have me guessing up until she foals! She will be 327 on June 16, but I have a feeling that she isn't going to make me wait that long. Thank you for your thoughts on this, she is a very special mare who I delivered 11 years ago this month.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2014)

Hey welcome, Yes you have come to the right place. I agree you wont be waiting much longer.

For the more experienced on here, can you grab a couple of pics for us all. One looking from behind , and one of her udder and Vulva.

She is a lovely Mare and looking forward to seeing what she had been hiding.

Best of luck


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

You have come to the right place, as no cam is required!

You start watching her now. I'll be interested in seeing a picture of her from the back, down at her level looking down her sides, so we can see how baby is riding, but from the picture above, it looks like baby is forward of center, so you're watching her carefully from now on is very important. If the picture from the back is showing her slab-sided, I'd say that baby is lined up. Udders can grow quickly....or take about 3-4 weeks to fill (average), but by her looks in this first picture, I'd be watching her very carefully from now on.

She's a pretty girl, and we're all excited to see what she's hiding!


----------



## AnnaC (May 14, 2014)

What a lovely mare!! I would say that she took to that first covering from the shape of her tummy - dont forget that udders can fill at foaling time. I agree that you should be watching her VERY CLOSELY from now on!


----------



## Tab (May 14, 2014)

Thanks all. I will get some more pictures this weekend. She hasn't dropped yet. She really has me guessing. Most often my mares have settled on one heat, so I know with certainty dates. Thank you!


----------



## Tab (May 17, 2014)

Today would be 297 2nd breeding. She is carrying deep now but she is a small mare. It would be ok if foal is lining up pre 300 because there probably is no other option; foal is running out of space, Vulva is not as swollen. I noticed on those days that were very hot her vulva was very swollen, and her udder was swollen. Udder is still wrinkly but is filling. Lots of pre-udder edema. She is deeper than she is wide. Lots of udder to go... so I'm leaning toward second breeding dates. Those full moon, hot/stormy days had her so swollen in the back that she had me thinking it was first dates! I'm leaning toward 2nd dates now. What do you think?


----------



##  (May 17, 2014)

I'm still leaning towards the first covering, and don't think you'll have long to wait. Baby is obviously forward of center, and she's looking good. Udder is visible from the back and filling nicely -- nipples separated. With a bit more filling they should begin pointing straight down. I really don't think you're looking at a July baby, but I can be wrong.

Anna, what do you think?


----------



## AnnaC (May 17, 2014)

I totally agree with you Diane - that mare is well and truely dropped and forward looking so foal is already in position. Udders as we well know can finally fill at foaling. If she were mine I wouldn't let her out of sight during the day and I would be sitting right beside her all night! Baby could be here before you know it!


----------



## Tab (May 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will be watching her closely!!! Love this mare!


----------



## MissysMum (May 18, 2014)

Oh I loveee her !


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2014)

Best of Luck


----------



## Tab (May 19, 2014)

Day 299 (2nd dates) Niobe is producing easy to express clear fluid. Her foal also seemed to be galloping with abandon. Poor Ni!


----------



##  (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like she's moving ahead right on schedule! (1st).


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2014)

Yes spot on for your first dates!


----------



## Tab (May 22, 2014)

Here is Niobe yesterday and today. She had Romeo at 327 last cover. Her udder is just not there yet. More edema than udder. Clear milk still.

Her 4 y/o son still needing to shed and put on some finish:


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 22, 2014)

Shes looking Great , Im going on the first breeding Dates as she looks HUGE in the latest Pics. Best of luck for when the time arrives, looking forward to seeing what she has been preparing over the last 11 months


----------



##  (May 23, 2014)

Well, these new pictures confirm even more to me that she's on her first breeding dates. She's looking great, and it won't be long now!

What a handsome son she has!


----------



## Tab (May 24, 2014)

Thank you. Romey is a love. Poor Ni was laying on her side today, not very comfortable for sure. I remember those days! Udder is filling, still clear


----------



## Tab (May 27, 2014)

Udder is quite full, but not the fullest possible. Very easily expressed clear milk. 329 1st dates, 307 2nd dates. She is rubbing her butt a lot today (pressure), waddles slowly, she's swollen in her backside and is cranky toward the other mares. Still has tail resistance. Flared nostrils and she's breathing heavier. Only lays on her side for short naps because of the discomfort. From my personal experience hot days will bring down the milk and make the backside swollen, then they can digress during cold weather. I am staying close by and cancelling an appointment made on Thurs. either way. We are thinking another 7 days is possible. My son is having a birthday and we think it is very possible she will foal at the beginning of June! It could easily be sooner!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2014)

I think you are going to have some exciting news for us all very shortly.

Hats off to you for cancelling your appointment to be with her during these final stages.

Best of Luck


----------



##  (May 27, 2014)

Sounding like she's really getting ready to go, and we're very excited to see your announcement very soon! And I agree....KUDOS for staying with her and canceling your appointment! Not worth taking a risk at this stage!


----------



## Tab (May 28, 2014)

Niobe today:







Niobe in labor 4 years ago




(She has a tail now; goats had chewed it!) She had the telltale signs. Engorged udder, diarrhea, little tail resistance, and had dropped. Now that she isn't a maiden I'm sure she could set up a lot quicker. On watch!


----------



## Tab (May 30, 2014)

She had me up every 2 hours last night checking on her. Very huge and miserable with a now engorging udder and backside. Yawning and butt rubbing. I still think she might wait for Aiden's birthday on Tues! Tail swishy is the newest symptom. The rear-end engorgement has gone back down during the day. Last night she was very swollen and open, but the udder and teats remain heavy day and night. Still clear milk. Don't you love when mares do the whole progression wax and wane thing for days toward the end? Prodomal stages. Another reason why I have one foal at a time, it's exhausting


----------



## AnnaC (May 30, 2014)

Please make sure you are sitting right beside her at nights from now on - checking every hour or two is just not enough to have the time to help if things should go wrong. From the sound of things, she isn't going to wait for that Birthday on Tuesday!


----------



## Tab (May 30, 2014)

Anna, I will certainly not leave her side if she appears to be impending. I stayed with her for awhile until I realized she's jerking my chain with prodomal labor. However, please realize I delivered her 12 years ago, after sleeping in the barn for several days with Tori. I've been there for every one of my deliveries, save one. Had I known that poor mare was exposed before I got her, well I wouldn't have gotten her, but I would have also been present for that delivery. I know my small numbers don't mean a lot when many deliver 10+ per season, (or so many others leave them to fend for themselves). but I have helped deliver many different types of animals and I am determined to be there. Rest easy, I'm sure my panic and adrenaline button is quite keen enough for both of us, plus a dozen more lol. I think the fact that I am prone to worry makes me determined to be there! NiNis is a beautiful mare, I delivered her before I gave birth to my own children. I saw her through her cheeky behavior and delivered her first foal 4 years ago. The vet is on speed dial and is notified. Plus, I have God on my side, and He's going to help me in this! I appreciate your concern and thoughtfulness and I am in line with your thoughts!


----------



## Tab (May 30, 2014)

PS I had an important discussion with a friend on ego recently. Ego and pride be darned because anything can happen when it comes to labor and delivery! Be determined to be there and IMO PRAY lots. I know that things can and do go wrong, so you are very right to be concerned. A lot of people don't realize the risks involved, so thank you, thank you, thank you for your concern!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 30, 2014)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (May 31, 2014)

Sorry if I jumped in a bit strong and misjudged you - I just get so worried about these precious mares at foaling time! Like you I hate the thought of our wonderful girls being 'just left to get on with it' when we all know how easily things can go wrong in a very few minutes.

Sending prayers and wishes for a smooth safe foaling.


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

So excited to hear your story AND your plans! We old Aunties get worried about these little mommas, and your writing just gave me a great relief. We think like you, and like you, we know the Lord will certainly be with you. We believe in prayer, too, and I know that He answers prayers! So, we're very excited for your pending birth. Being there makes all the difference. I know many deliver without problems, but you just never know when a problem will turn up, and will cause the loss of baby or momma. So, I'm greatly comforted that you know the importance of you being there!

And "numbers" mean nothing. Each birth is unique and important -- whether you only deliver one baby a year, or a whole "herd" of babies. To us Aunties, numbers don't matter, just getting each little one safely to the ground is all that matters!





So excited and praying for an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!


----------



## Tab (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you so much for your concern, encouragement, and most importantly prayers! My horses are constantly teaching me, as well as the caring members of lil beginnings! May I continue to learn from you, and hopefully these gestational pictures will help someone. Niobe is waiting until the perfect moment -not yet. I think Anna's post was very helpful, it reminded me of the urgency of the matter. These reminders are important! It never pays to get lax.

Here's the way we're set up. Girlies have free access to my backyard. They get intervals of grass pasture in the day time but come into their dry-lot yard with free access to the barn at night. At around 11pm-1am I will give them each a flake of hay so that they are all in my backyard, easy to check on at night. I check her constantly during the day and I won't leave her day or night if she's acting/appearing questionable. At night all I have to do is turn on my deck light and watch her from my back deck. I usually go out and check backside and udder at this time. If she is appearing engorged I will put her in the broodmare stall and sit and watch her for awhile. If she's just interested in eating the bedding, then I will put her out in the yard again to eat her grass hay with her herdmates. Then I will check her throughout the night. I would love to have the camera on her that I once had, but this is almost better because I have to get out of bed, I have to shake off the sleepiness, and check her thoroughly before taking the risk to go back to bed. The set up is really nice, and keeping them up at night sometimes reverses their instinctive need for night-time private foaling.

One last thing, I have Rog, and Aiden, and Conor watching her, too. I have 3 sets of eyes on her during the day shift. I used to be on my own. Now I'm just on my own at night! This is the best!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds as though you have all areas/times well covered! You just need to get one of yur daytime watchers to give you a hand through the night too to take some of the strain!

A friend of mine has just foaled a little mare who had great problems - experienced mare with no previous foaling difficulties. She produced only one leg, friend 'went in' to have a feel, no other leg or head. She could just feel a solid 'lump' blocking the way. Got mare up, called the vet - this was 7.30 am so vet already up and around - vet said to keep mare on her feet, but even with an extra helper they just couldn't keep te mare up, so they sat on her to keep her down and stop her rolling! Vet arrived in 10 minutes (same vets we use, they only do equines and run their own hospital), examined mare and reported the head tucked back and down and the other leg possibly back under the foal's body. Tried to get the foal back inside to release the head, but mare still contracting, so put mare out with strong sedation, lifted her hindquarters up on to a bale and tried again. Everytime the poor vet released the head it flipped back under again. Eventually she managed to keep it up and also reach in for the oher leg - dont ask me how as this was a very small mare! Of course the protective bag had already broken and no-one was holding any hope for the foal. Foal started to slide out but then locked at the hips! Pushed back and twisted sideways and at last she was out, the cord had broken and there was blood everywhere from the mare's part of it. The almost 'discarded' the foal lying quite still behind the mare until they saw a nostril flutter and after lots of rubbing/simulation and prayers the little filly was breathing like a trouper! The vet said that she might be a bit slow and woozy as she would have had a dose of the mare's sedation, but not this filly! A couple of minutes later she leapt up standing staight away and staring at everyone as if to say 'I'm here, who are you?'. The little mare also came round after a while, stood up, saw her baby and promptly 'said' - ah there you are, come here at once - then looking at all the helpers - what are you doing with my baby, get out of here before I eat you all!! Mother and miracle baby are doing fine!!


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

What an awesome story Anna, and such a GREAT SAVE!!! I hope that little one gets a VERY special name!!


----------



## Tab (Jun 2, 2014)

That is a great story and scary, but what a really wonderful answer to prayer!


----------



## Tab (Jun 4, 2014)

Any encouraging words from my mare staring friends? Aiden's birthday has come and gone and no foal. I'm up in the night despite my predictions of later dates, so tired....zzzzzzzzzz. Haha. I was spot on with Romeo, she settled on one heat in '09. 327 days as a maiden. And let me tell you what a blessing that was. All but once her dam Tori went under 340 days. Tori's first foal Jamie was a just shy of 350. That was a long two weeks of sleeping in the barn in April!

The Lord knows the best time for this foal to be born, but I would also be sad to miss my cousin's wedding. She's moving thousands of miles away afterwards! I will def. miss the wedding it if she hasn't foaled, but if I could have both I would be tickled pink. I haven't even ordered a dress yet. Thanking the good Lord for shopping online and stretchy materials so that returns will not be needed lol. Hey, at least if I have to stare I get to stare at one super cute mare!!! My sister said if Niobe gets any bigger she'll need a wheeled cart to keep her belly from dragging on the ground. So pooped already, I have to hang in there, thinking 5 more days.










Sire of the foal: Lexington


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 4, 2014)

Well I'm really suprised that she hasn't foaled yet! These mares really do like to drive us to the brink sometimes! Hoping that she will take pity on you and let you get to that Wedding.





That's a very handsome Daddy person!


----------



##  (Jun 4, 2014)

COME ON NIOBE!! Be a good girl and let momma go to the wedding!

What a HANDSOME daddy-to-be !!!


----------



## Tab (Jun 4, 2014)

My two studs hehe. I am spoiled to be surrounded by some fine looking men/horses that are as sweet as they are lookers. Thank you so much. You guys are so sweet. Foaling, foaling, foaling, foaling, so then I can go to the wedding, wedding, wedding, wedding! Ordered my dress, now it's all up to Niobe!


----------



## Tab (Jun 7, 2014)

No baby yet... it would still be early for 2nd dates but udder is all there and she's dropped. I'm thinking the 12th, and a full moon. She did this to me last time. While 327 is the earliest I'd ever have a mare foal, it seems that she was ready far earlier. I am watching the signs not the date on the calendar. I was too whooped to take pictures today but she appears dropped to me. So much so that on an empty stomach when viewed from above she looks like she has had the foal already. Jello butt, huge udder, and now her spine is sticking out, distension has dropped from her flanks, croup, and tailhead... but she still has tail resistance. Milk is still clear but much thicker and stickier. With Romeo she went from amber milk to birth, that quickly.

You know how lovely it is that mares, cattle, etc. don't complain about pregnancy and birth? They don't worry, they just get on with it. Well, if they could THEY would. The look on her face is telling. Head dropped, wrinkled nose, puffy face, and just the epitome of misery at times. She can no longer lay down comfortably very long.

BUT I look at Romey, who still resides in my barn and it confirms to me that this breeding was ok. He is the picture of loveliness. I find myself just watching him. I waited for 3 mos 3 days and 3 years before I decided to rebreed Niobe. He is a big baby! Unfortunately he has now discovered mares at 4-years-old!


----------



##  (Jun 8, 2014)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## Tab (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Tab (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a colt! He was born 320 days gestation at dusk last night. I had expressed white milk and he was born less than an hour later! Niobe had dropped the day before and kept isolating herself from the herd. My friend was grooming Lex and I was keeping half an eye on Niobe, then when I brought girlies in she was nowhere to be found! Aiden ran around the house and found her hiding behind the big ash tree out front. Her flanks were sweaty signaling the beginning of labor. I prayed that Jesus would give her an easy and safe delivery and then allowed her to give birth in the clean soft grass. Thankfully the answer to prayer was yes! It was an easy birth, perfect presentation, spontaneous rupture of cord, and an easy passage of afterbirth. Niobe is an amazing mom! Once in her stall when Tiny Nose went for the water bucket before nursing she literally flung him away from the water. She's such a smart mama. Love these horses doing what God designed them to do! What an example!

Help with names would be appreciated. I like single, 3 syllable names. Like Ni_o_be, his dam. Born on a Monday for ideas, his sire is Misty Rose Fable of Lexington. He looks a lot like Romeo of a different color. He is dark silver bay. I've never had a silver bay exactly this shade. It is a beautiful color. Almost as dark as a rocky mtn horse, but not quite that chocolate. He has a tiny muzzle, so I've just been calling him tiny nose. I put in my order for a chestnut pinto filly, but his sire is from a colt-producing line, and I'm certain God gave me exactly what I was meant to have! He is the friendliest, most outgoing baby, and we had a lot of imprinting time between myself and his dam. He loves my boys and people. Romeo was very shy, where tiny nose thinks he's human!













Niobe day 319, dropped:


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2014)

He is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## atotton (Jun 10, 2014)

Handsome colt. congrats


----------



## chandab (Jun 10, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



##  (Jun 10, 2014)

OH, he is simply GORGEOUS! And so nice, that all went well for you. Yes, the Lord gives us just what we are supposed to have, not always what we ask for....but HE knows best!

LOVE those long legs and that sweet, tiny muzzle!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations he is a ripper !! (Sorry Aussie Slang )

So happy for you that he arrived safely on the ground


----------



## Brooke S. (Jun 10, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm a bit late but catching up congrats on your handsome new guy


----------



##  (Jun 14, 2014)

Don't forget to post his picture in our baby photo album!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 15, 2014)

what a handsome boy! congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2014)

Many congratulations - what a handsome little fella!


----------

